# Starting to hate the pax



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Some of you tried to tell me this. I believe it now. This asshole got in my lovely little car and opened up a stinky bag of goddamn Funyons! I asked him not to eat in my car, please, and then he opened up a big ass bottle of red fruity drink! I asked him to get out. This is my car. I love it. It's not a greasy yellow cab.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sour much?


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Sour much?


Getting there. How can there be so many assholes in the world?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Getting there. How can there be so many assholes in the world?


The lower the rates, the more the assholes can afford to Uber.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> The lower the rates, the more the assholes can afford to Uber.


Yes, you are right, and I relayed the same to Uber when they emailed me their survey today asking if I would recommend others become drivers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Yes, you are right, and I relayed the same to Uber when they emailed me their survey today asking if I would recommend others become drivers.


Even the pax know that Uber drivers are dumb enough to work for shit for pay and therefore disrespect drivers to the max.

When a ****ing 20 year old says 'how do you make any money doing this?' it's time to move on. Even they can do the math.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

So you acknowledge that you didn't listen to the warnings...was that an apology for judging people on here so quickly? You've been at this for how long? I've been at this almost 5 months now and still look forward to going online come Friday night. I'm not sure what your malfunction is or why you've become so sour so quickly.

Maybe it's bad luck...or maybe you're just as quick in judging your pax as you were in judging those on this forum. How many assholes in the world? An endless supply from what I see. I really don't care though because I'm not looking for friends in, nor acceptance from, my pax. In 550+ rides, I've only had two or three eat anything in my car, and that was after I offered them snacks. That's my fault, and I stopped offering anything other than water and small packs of gum (which I still have, but never offer up). **Correction...I did have the tool eat his burrito in my back seat, dropping some in the floor, on Halloween...forgot about that one!

How many rides have you given so far? Out of these, how many were jerks or a-holes? I suspect it's a small fraction of total rides, but yet you seem to be dwelling on these the most. Take the bad with the good, let the losers be losers, and just feel sorry for them that they have to go through life being them. Collect your $0.90/mile from that ride and move on.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Good to see you Dingo! There are Some impolite pax ! They caught on your face to make you seek ! Sneez on your face to make you disgusted . Some of them don't even ask your permission to eat in your car. Some of them leave garbage in the car . I m looking for another job and Uber and their pax gonna be on my rear view miror!!!


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Even the pax know that Uber drivers are dumb enough to work for shit for pay and therefore disrespect drivers to the max.
> 
> When a ****ing 20 year old says 'how do you make any money doing this?' it's time to move on. Even they can do the math.


(I'm black so it isn't racist)

I've said this before. Uber is ******izing the drivers. 
for those of us who are black, it's reniggerization Due to already present societal pressures.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm starting to feel the same way. The questions about uber are starting to bug me to. Was fun but this is getting old fast. The only nice thing is, this is the only way I get to talk with super hot 20 year olds. WOW!
Short skirts and high heels!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I generally have no complaints about pax. The great majority of them are fine with me. I've probably given out less than 6 1 stars and maybe 2 3 stars with pax I don't want to see again.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I love how the OP has completely did a 180 on Uber from just a few weeks ago. I guess experience Uber driving has him become one of us in a very short time...except a little more angrier than the rest of us.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The lower the rates, the more the assholes can afford to Uber.


I've been giving rides to a lot people uber will never see again after they use up all their free ride promos.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> (I'm black so it isn't racist)
> 
> I've said this before. Uber is ******izing the drivers.
> for those of us who are black, it's reniggerization Due to already present societal pressures.


(I'm white, so most of what I say is deemed racist!)

Way to devalue yourself with your persistent use of that term. One would think that as a double minority, you'd promote a more civil use of language.


----------



## p'doff (Jan 17, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> (I'm black so it isn't racist)
> 
> I've said this before. Uber is ******izing the drivers.
> for those of us who are black, it's reniggerization Due to already present societal pressures.


******ize? Are you serious? You may look at yourself and see things that way but other black people such as myself find that highly insulting.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey to all my honky, cracker, peckerwood, ghost, *******, white trash Uber drivers.

I'm a golden lab's ass so it's OK!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

As an Uber driver, I'm a tool among many other tools.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

p'doff said:


> ******ize? Are you serious? You may look at yourself and see things that way but other black people such as myself find that highly insulting.


******ization can only be taken as an offense.

Low pay is offensive
criticism without appeal is offensive
devaluation of one's humanity is offensive
being considered a capital asset for no benefit of or to oneself is offensive

I'm offended, you're offended, we are all offended and rightfully so.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

The Kid said:


> Hey to all my honky, cracker, peckerwood, ghost, *******, white trash Uber drivers.
> 
> I'm a golden lab's ass so it's OK!


Wow, you just conjoined 1970s, 1980s, and 1990s TV slangs all in one sentence.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Hey to all my honky, cracker, peckerwood, ghost, *******, white trash Uber drivers.
> 
> I'm a golden lab's ass so it's OK!


Honky, yea that's me I have a big nose so I sound pretty nasally. Cracker and peckerwood , not sure where those terms came from so I don't if they apply to me. Ghost, yea I'm Irish so I'm pretty white and burn easily. *******, sure I grew up in the mountains of western, Pa. White trash... depends on my mood.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Hey to all my honky, cracker, peckerwood, ghost, *******, white trash Uber drivers.
> 
> I'm a golden lab's ass so it's OK!


I've been trying to figure out what kind of dog that is for months now, thanks for the info.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

What's amazing is that this thread was not started by


John Anderson said:


> (I'm black so it isn't racist)
> 
> I've said this before. Uber is ******izing the drivers.
> for those of us who are black, it's reniggerization Due to already present societal pressures.


Is this like John Lennon singing "Woman is the _ _ _ _ _ _ of the world"?

Uber Drivers are the _ _ _ _ _ _s of the world


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Some of you tried to tell me this. I believe it now. This asshole got in my lovely little car and opened up a stinky bag of goddamn Funyons! I asked him not to eat in my car, please, and then he opened up a big ass bottle of red fruity drink! I asked him to get out. This is my car. I love it. It's not a greasy yellow cab.





uberguy_in_ct said:


> I've been giving rides to a lot people uber will never see again after they use up all their free ride promos.


Exactly!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Yes, you are right, and I relayed the same to Uber when they emailed me their survey today asking if I would recommend others become drivers.


I told them I would love to expand their business in the suburbs where I live but can't afford to and only work surge or guarantees in the city. Trying to appeal to their self interest cos they sure don't care about ours.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

awwwww honeymoon is over already? Welcome to the club my friend.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> Honky, yea that's me I have a big nose so I sound pretty nasally. Cracker and peckerwood , not sure where those terms came from so I don't if they apply to me. Ghost, yea I'm Irish so I'm pretty white and burn easily. *******, sure I grew up in the mountains of western, Pa. White trash... depends on my mood.


Actually, cracker is wholly a racial term so it's not relevant. But peckerwood is a classist term for 19th century poor white people. An example of that would be someone who worked along slaves picking cotton for an Über low wage.

Another example or similarity would be a plantation owner assembling a band of peckerwoods to help with a slave revolt. That can be compared to low wage hustlers like Uber or walmart calling the police to put down a protest of low wages and unfair conditions.

In this case, regardless of your race, we are all über's n___rs.


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

John Anderson, I'm black too and no, your post is not ok. Are you insane?!  What in the world is going on in this forum today?

Flyingdingo, I've been following your posts ever since you insulted those who tried to help you. I think you owe a few "sour" posters an apology for your arrogance and judgements. Maybe also revisit that list of things to do as an Uber driver thread you posted before you even picked up your 1st passenger?

Edit: Just read the other replies. Restored my faith in this forum a bit! Also, The Kid was highly offensive. Let's all just remember that we all have one thing in common here: ride-sharing. We're all either riders or drivers. So let's treat our fellow ride-sharer with respect. Those taxi folk on the other..  Lol, jk.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Ubermon said:


> John Anderson, I'm black too and no, your post is not ok. Are you insane?!  What in the world is going on in this forum today?
> 
> Flyingdingo, I've been following your posts ever since you insulted those who tried to help you. I think you owe a few "sour" posters an apology for your arrogance and judgements. Maybe also revisit that list of things to do as an Uber driver thread you posted before you even picked up your 1st passenger?


I was illustrating a need for solidarity. Uber people need a Selma.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Hey to all my honky, cracker, peckerwood, ghost, *******, white trash Uber drivers.
> 
> I'm a golden lab's ass so it's OK!


What happened to your tail. Never seen a Lab with a bob tail. I have been sure that was a Boxers ass.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Ubermon said:


> . So let's treat our fellow ride-sharer with respect. Those taxi folk on the other..  Lol, jk.


Ride sharer? We are ********** drivers.


----------



## Soullust (Jan 29, 2015)

I come on this forum a lot, still not as sour with uber as I should be, except I did have this one guy who made me wait 5 min for him, take him to a pizza place, wait for his pizza, eats in my car, and leaves the trash there, that just really annoyed me, how can any one be so disrespectful?


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm still sour as fk


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Getting there. How can there be so many assholes in the world?


Every person is carrying around the "asshole" potential with them. All it takes is the right set of circumstances an out it pops for someone to be offended by it!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I've been giving rides to a lot people uber will never see again after they use up all their free ride promos.


If you sense that, make sure you hand them free Lyft promos. Meantime, keep the Lyft app on!


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> If you sense that, make sure you hand them free Lyft promos. Meantime, keep the Lyft app on!


I did have Lyft but they left CT on Feb 6, I think they'll come back after uber spends it's money to fight the regulatory battles here.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

The Kid said:


> I'm starting to feel the same way. The questions about uber are starting to bug me to. Was fun but this is getting old fast. The only nice thing is, this is the only way I get to talk with super hot 20 year olds. WOW!
> Short skirts and high heels!
> View attachment 5402


Believe it or not that gets old too .


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Believe it or not that gets old too .


specially if the *****es don't tip.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

They almost never do! The hot young girls (in groups) are some of THE CHEAPEST Pax I've ever driven around. They've gotten used to everyone paying for them. lol Like the other guy said...it gets old REAL FAST. Plus on top of that they all like to backseat drive, and will always ASSUME that you maybe trying to kidnap and rape them. If that's all Uber has to offer then I'll pass. Would be better off hanging out at local pub or strip club.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Plus they don't respect your car. I've had several sorority girls throw gum and trash on the floor, and one of them even threw up all over my backseat so yeah...I'm a little salty about that. Would much rather drive around older (less hot) more mature women.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

As much as they are nice eye candy.... early in the night they're drenched in perfume that lingers hours after they've left the car... and later on in the night they reek of drunk breath that lingers hours after they've left the car. 

Not worth it. And the internet doesn't make my car smell.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Some of you tried to tell me this. I believe it now. This asshole got in my lovely little car and opened up a stinky bag of goddamn Funyons! I asked him not to eat in my car, please, and then he opened up a big ass bottle of red fruity drink! I asked him to get out. This is my car. I love it. It's not a greasy yellow cab.


 You should have asked him to share some with you.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

No more posts about race. We are all people.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> Some of you tried to tell me this. I believe it now. This asshole got in my lovely little car and opened up a stinky bag of goddamn Funyons! I asked him not to eat in my car, please, and then he opened up a big ass bottle of red fruity drink! I asked him to get out. This is my car. I love it. It's not a greasy yellow cab.


What a Sour Pax


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

The passengers are getting worse... I pull up today and a guy tells me that I'm taking his 3 friends. Ok, no problem. Not until they hop in do I smell them.. They reak of BO and Fish.. I then look closer and see that the guy in the front seat has on a wet bathing suit.. I assume the others do too but just can't look.. They are already in so basically the damage is already done.. on my leather seats. I then realize what they did, they went fishing on their kayaks in the ocean for the last 5+ hours. My family fishes, so I'm used to the smell, but this was just horrible, they would NEVER do this in their own personal car. The guys didn't even apologize for it, when they get out I see that they were all barefoot and got sand all over my car. Oh, and of course no tip...

I wrote into uber requesting a clean-up fee. I sent pics of the sand and tried to describe the horrible lingering smell. Who knows if they will reimburse my car wash.. I doubt it. 

These people are so inconsiderate and treat your car like crap. How could you ever get in a car like that?!?

I then get a ping from 10 mins away, but its been slow so I accepted it. When I get there they make me wait 3 mins (just wanted to cancel and go home), when I start the trip I see it is going over 1.5 hours away.. How do you not text the driver ahead of time about this?? It's a 3 hour round trip. So I apologize to her telling her that I've already had a long day and have dinner in an hour and a half. She seemed okay, but sure enough rated me a 1*... I really wish uber would give us a way to cancel trips after it was started or tell us ahead of time. I don't think we should be expected to take a 1.5 hours trip at any time..

I had a really sh!tty day, almost nothing in fares, and got a 4.25 daily rating... If we aren't getting paid sh!t, then pax should at least appreciate us a tad...


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

It's all designed for Uber and pax to benefit and driver to eat the cost and the rest of the shit that comes with driving the taxi. That's why it is so cheaper than taxi. Based on stupidity of people with cars. No wonder Uber is so popular and making money hand over fist and pax love it. Drivers are the victims in this set up and it won't get any better for them. People who tried this gig have quit, but noobs keep coming. Without noobs Uber's dead. Until noobs eat enough shit and wise up to quit they will continuously eat shit. These noobs will all eventually eat enough Uber/pax shit and quit. And new idiots will be recruited by Uber's false ads. The vicious cycle goes on and on and on.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm starting to hate them as well and that's saying something for me. It really does take a lot to make me hate someone. Since the rate cuts and the newness has worn off, my ability to handle BS has decreased significantly. I'm working really hard at having a better attitude when we start driving tomorrow for the new week and the fact that I won't be driving late nights helps with that, but I'm really tired of all the pax who talk about how much money they have and how they use Uber all over the world and how great it is and then don't tip you. It's a prevailing theme and it's irking the crap out of me. Rich or poor, I've never not tipped. If I'm broke and going out, I factor that into my overall cost. If I'm doing well, I think about the times I wasn't and tip extra. I know we live in a narcissistic world, but I didn't realize how bad it was until I started this endeavor.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

I have accepted that all I'm doing is borrowing money from my car, and that's fine. I won't be doing it for long. I just want to sock away enough money to move to Colorado to be near my sister and her family. I will have to Uber some out there until I find a job, but then I'm done. The people running Uber totally get this. They must laugh.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Denouber said:


> What a Sour Pax


Sour Pax Kids


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> Sour Pax Kids


Well played.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Soullust said:


> I come on this forum a lot, still not as sour with uber as I should be, except I did have this one guy who made me wait 5 min for him, take him to a pizza place, wait for his pizza, eats in my car, and leaves the trash there, that just really annoyed me, how can any one be so disrespectful?


If customers want to go to a place like pizza or fast food I just tell them I can leave them and they can order another uber when they're ready to go. I tell them it's too busy for anyone to wait it may or may not be busy but they don't know. of course there are exceptions a businessman with a cup of coffee in the morning I don't have an issue with I will let him drink that in the car and if someone's going on a long trip or surge. trip I don't have a problem with picking up food at the end of it I just don't want the Eating it in my car


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

When I first started I had a totally drunk chick hop in with a slice. Somehow, she was able to talk my head off and eat her slice on the way home. Watched her for 3 minutes trying to get her key in the door, got out and helped her in her apartment. No tip and my 5 rating was gone the next day. 

With all due respect to The Byrds, "I was so much younger then, but I'm older than that now".


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't think they should have 2 weeks to rate us. Half the time, they can't even remember the ride let alone the driver. The last time we went out for my husband's birthday, someone drugged us. Never saw it coming, but we both blacked out within 5 minutes of each other. The last memory I have is requesting the Uber ride home. When I came to the next day, I rated him a 5 because there was no telling what condition we were in and I didn't think we had tipped him. We talked to him a few days later trying to fill in the holes and he said we did tip him so I didn't feel quite as bad. Still, I would never rate a driver bad after taking a drunk ride home.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I don't think they should have 2 weeks to rate us. Half the time, they can't even remember the ride let alone the driver. The last time we went out for my husband's birthday, someone drugged us. Never saw it coming, but we both blacked out within 5 minutes of each other. The last memory I have is requesting the Uber ride home. When I came to the next day, I rated him a 5 because there was no telling what condition we were in and I didn't think we had tipped him. We talked to him a few days later trying to fill in the holes and he said we did tip him so I didn't feel quite as bad. Still, I would never rate a driver bad after taking a drunk ride home.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I don't think they should have 2 weeks to rate us. Half the time, they can't even remember the ride let alone the driver. The last time we went out for my husband's birthday, someone drugged us. Never saw it coming, but we both blacked out within 5 minutes of each other. The last memory I have is requesting the Uber ride home. When I came to the next day, I rated him a 5 because there was no telling what condition we were in and I didn't think we had tipped him. We talked to him a few days later trying to fill in the holes and he said we did tip him so I didn't feel quite as bad. Still, I would never rate a driver bad after taking a drunk ride home.


Are you serious?....


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Ubers new service can be Uber Drunk. Instead of candy, mints and water there are complimentary Emesis bags.


Edit: and Pepto Bismal.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Uber's clients


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Totally serious. When I was young and single, I never got drugged and was always careful about drinks from strangers. Now that I'm a grandmother, it never occurred to me that we might be drugged while out. We don't go out all that often, especially with money so tight, but it was his birthday and one we didn't even know for sure he would live to celebrate so we made sure we went out. Had dinner, had a couple of cocktails, went to a nightclub after and our last round was bought by someone we had been talking to. Didn't think anything of it until the next day when I woke up on the floor of our bedroom still in my dress and he had actually made it to the bed. 

In the interest of full disclosure, I have been wasted enough to not remember anything numerous times. This was not like that. We had hardly had anything to drink because it was still early and we've learned to pace ourselves. We both lost memory within 5 minutes of each other and within 15 minutes of drinking the drinks given to us. Turns out, there is a scam run on couples where they are drugged and someone in on the scam gives them a ride home and they are then robbed. 

All they would have found at our house is 4 kids, 5 dogs, a crabby ass cat and a shotgun, but thankfully, it never came to that.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Casandria said:


> Totally serious. When I was young and single, I never got drugged and was always careful about drinks from strangers. Now that I'm a grandmother, it never occurred to me that we might be drugged while out. We don't go out all that often, especially with money so tight, but it was his birthday and one we didn't even know for sure he would live to celebrate so we made sure we went out. Had dinner, had a couple of cocktails, went to a nightclub after and our last round was bought by someone we had been talking to. Didn't think anything of it until the next day when I woke up on the floor of our bedroom still in my dress and he had actually made it to the bed.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, I have been wasted enough to not remember anything numerous times. This was not like that. We had hardly had anything to drink because it was still early and we've learned to pace ourselves. We both lost memory within 5 minutes of each other and within 15 minutes of drinking the drinks given to us. Turns out, there is a scam run on couples where they are drugged and someone in on the scam gives them a ride home and they are then robbed.
> 
> All they would have found at our house is 4 kids, 5 dogs, a crabby ass cat and a shotgun, but thankfully, it never came to that.


Did some people present have a tendency to call this gentleman Dr Huxtable? If so, I know who it was.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Ubers new service can be Uber Drunk. Instead of candy, mints and water there are complimentary Emesis bags.
> 
> Edit: and Pepto Bismal.


I don't have the candy mint gum and water but I do have the bags


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> The passengers are getting worse... I pull up today and a guy tells me that I'm taking his 3 friends. Ok, no problem. Not until they hop in do I smell them.. They reak of BO and Fish.. I then look closer and see that the guy in the front seat has on a wet bathing suit.. I assume the others do too but just can't look.. They are already in so basically the damage is already done.. on my leather seats. I then realize what they did, they went fishing on their kayaks in the ocean for the last 5+ hours. My family fishes, so I'm used to the smell, but this was just horrible, they would NEVER do this in their own personal car. The guys didn't even apologize for it, when they get out I see that they were all barefoot and got sand all over my car. Oh, and of course no tip...
> 
> I wrote into uber requesting a clean-up fee. I sent pics of the sand and tried to describe the horrible lingering smell. Who knows if they will reimburse my car wash.. I doubt it.
> 
> ...


Woahh! Can't believe it! I sent uber the receipt for $20 + $5 tip for the cleaning. I expected it to get denied since it was odor and nothing that could be truly photographed. They approved me for $50! Gotta give uber some kudos for actually having a driver's back!


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Totally serious. When I was young and single, I never got drugged and was always careful about drinks from strangers. Now that I'm a grandmother, it never occurred to me that we might be drugged while out. We don't go out all that often, especially with money so tight, but it was his birthday and one we didn't even know for sure he would live to celebrate so we made sure we went out. Had dinner, had a couple of cocktails, went to a nightclub after and our last round was bought by someone we had been talking to. Didn't think anything of it until the next day when I woke up on the floor of our bedroom still in my dress and he had actually made it to the bed.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, I have been wasted enough to not remember anything numerous times. This was not like that. We had hardly had anything to drink because it was still early and we've learned to pace ourselves. We both lost memory within 5 minutes of each other and within 15 minutes of drinking the drinks given to us. Turns out, there is a scam run on couples where they are drugged and someone in on the scam gives them a ride home and they are then robbed.
> 
> All they would have found at our house is 4 kids, 5 dogs, a crabby ass cat and a shotgun, but thankfully, it never came to that.


Wacky story, 
Did you check that you have all of your vital organs?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

LOL, yes. No bathtubs, ice or new scars.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Woahh! Can't believe it! I sent uber the receipt for $20 + $5 tip for the cleaning. I expected it to get denied since it was odor and nothing that could be truly photographed. They approved me for $50! Gotta give uber some kudos for actually having a driver's back!


That's funny. Sand and fish smell removal fees. Uber liberal.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Getting there. How can there be so many assholes in the world?


^^^
Uhhhh.... because everybody has one?
Although Uber execs like to brag that they have three, the jury is still out on that one.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> I was illustrating a need for solidarity. Uber people need a Selma.


^^^
Selma is a street in Hollywood that is one block South of Hollywood Bl.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Totally serious. When I was young and single, I never got drugged and was always careful about drinks from strangers. Now that I'm a grandmother, it never occurred to me that we might be drugged while out. We don't go out all that often, especially with money so tight, but it was his birthday and one we didn't even know for sure he would live to celebrate so we made sure we went out. Had dinner, had a couple of cocktails, went to a nightclub after and our last round was bought by someone we had been talking to. Didn't think anything of it until the next day when I woke up on the floor of our bedroom still in my dress and he had actually made it to the bed.
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, I have been wasted enough to not remember anything numerous times. This was not like that. We had hardly had anything to drink because it was still early and we've learned to pace ourselves. We both lost memory within 5 minutes of each other and within 15 minutes of drinking the drinks given to us. Turns out, there is a scam run on couples where they are drugged and someone in on the scam gives them a ride home and they are then robbed.
> 
> All they would have found at our house is 4 kids, 5 dogs, a crabby ass cat and a shotgun, but thankfully, it never came to that.


^^^
Back in my day, we used to wake up on a pirate ship bound for Tortuga.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Selma is a street in Hollywood that is one block South of Hollywood Bl.


I know, been there. You know exactly what I mean.


----------

